

Our March Madness Hackathon Project: Now Live - polymathist
https://www.brackets4life.com/landing

======
polymathist
OP here. Some friends and I put this together in two weeks on a Rails stack.
It's $2 to create a bracket, and the proceeds go to research for Sudden Infant
Death Syndrome. Please check it out! Feedback is welcome, of course.

